# Gila Monster (Heela Monster)



## webspinner (May 1, 2004)

Hey anybody out there keep these or know anybody who does? :?


----------



## tarantulakeeper (May 1, 2004)

In Arizona they're restricted and you must have a special license.  My wife and I came across one this past March wandering through the grounds of the Boyce Thompson Arboritum east of Phoenix.   John


----------



## webspinner (May 2, 2004)

My other question is, how come it is easier to obtain Hot snakes than it is a Gila Monster? You or I hardly hear of people owning one, (Gila Monster).


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2004)

Well I guarentee I will own one someday somehow...When I get the $1500-$2000 for a nicely patterned Seward baby...
Someday,,
T


----------



## David_F (May 2, 2004)

webspinner said:
			
		

> My other question is, how come it is easier to obtain Hot snakes than it is a Gila Monster? You or I hardly hear of people owning one, (Gila Monster).


I'm definitely not an expert but I would guess since these animals are protected in the areas where they are native (which I think is a pretty small area in the US) not many people are keeping/breeding them.  I have priced them and they are very expensive.  Makes me think a) not many people collect them due to expense and/or b) they are hard to breed.  Most hot NA snakes are pretty common (I know not all are) and there are captive breeding programs going so they are a bit easier to find.  Again, I don't really have any facts to back up what I'm saying, just going by what I've deduced from reading.  Please feel free to rip me a new one if I'm totally off base.


----------



## Immortal_sin (May 2, 2004)

I've always been fascinated by Gila monsters, so I looked them up on the web. You can buy them, but they are super expensive. Also, I think they are hard to breed, like Phaedrus mentioned. Another thing I remember reading is they are extremely difficult to sex as well...I think you have to have ultrasound equipment to do it properly. 
However, don't quote me on the above, I have a bad memory too!


----------

